# Non-default versions in make.conf



## Alain De Vos (May 19, 2022)

Do you use non-default versions. Please explain.

Here mine,
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=php=7.4
Yep some php stuff does not work yet with 8.0

DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=mysql=10.6m
I consider mariadb superior. Upgrading gives less problems,it's also compatible.

DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=llvm=13
95% of all programs compile just fine with this very newer llvm

DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=gcc=11
I could bump gcc one version.

DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=ssl=openssl
Base is too conservative.

DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=java=11


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=php=7.4
> Yep some php stuff does not work yet with 8.0


Same here. 

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=mysql=10.6m
```
Have 10.5m, need to plan some upgrades. 

Additionally, `samba=4.12 java=11`. Samba was pinned at some point because I had issues, can't remember what it was though. Java 11 was required, have a few Java based applications (Jenkins, Puppetserver, Puppetdb) and they started nagging about Java 8.


----------



## rafael_grether (May 21, 2022)

Here:
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=php=8.0 (For my applications, 8.0 runs fine)

Additionally,
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=dbd=18 (Due to deprecated 5).


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2022)

rafael_grether said:


> DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=dbd=18 (Due to deprecated 5).


I disabled DBD on www/apache24 and devel/apr1, don't need the functionality, so no need for the dependency.


----------



## zirias@ (May 23, 2022)

Mine is `DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= ssl=libressl samba=4.13`.

I simply want the latest samba version available, and as for ssl, I'm not necessarily convinced that libressl is the better code, but I think diversity increases security (with a monoculture, any system out there will immediately be affected by a published exploit).

edit: I'm not sure for how long I can keep it that way, I'm unfortunately already forced to maintain a few libressl-related fixes in my "local" ports branch (see my github repo).


----------



## rafael_grether (May 23, 2022)

SirDice said:


> I disabled DBD on www/apache24 and devel/apr1, don't need the functionality, so no need for the dependency.



Thanks, Sir Dice. In fact, I don't know how much, if any, DBD improves performance.

I read an article (I couldn't find it anymore) that criticizes the amount of modules in a standard apache installation. For the most part, without us knowing what the module does or what it affects.


----------

